# Classical Music Sites in Boston



## Centropolis (Jul 8, 2013)

I am going to Boston in a few days and I am looking to see if there are any suggestions for sites related to classical music that I can visit. Obviously, the Symphony Hall would be one but wondering if there are any interesting places. Cemeteries, burials, churches.....doesn't matter what type as long as it relates to composers and classical music.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Torkelburger (Jan 14, 2014)

Jordan Hall of the New England Conservatory is just down the street (Huntington) from Symphony Hall and usually has plenty of excellent concerts to chose from, not just student concerts either.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, you're not going to be able to attend a concert at symphony hall this time of year, because the Boston Symphony is all the way out in western Massachusetts at Tanglewood, but Boston is home to many ensembles and events. Look around, and there will be something to find.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

You might look up more about these composers to see if there are any landmarks related to them.

From Wikipedia
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_people_from_Massachusetts#Classical_music

Classical music

John Coolidge Adams (born 1947), composer (contemporary classical with strong roots in minimalism)
Samuel Adler, composer and conductor, lived and studied for a time in Massachusetts before moving to New York
Leroy Anderson (1908-1975), composer of short, light concert pieces
Leonard Bernstein, conductor, composer, author, music lecturer and pianist of Ukrainian Jewish descent
Sarah Caldwell (1924-2006), opera conductor, impresario and stage director of opera
Michael Gandolfi, composer of contemporary classical music
Serge Koussevitzky (Russian: Сергей Александрович Кусевицкий), born in Russia, composer and conductor Boston Symphony Orchestra; professor to Leonard Bernstein, Samuel Adler and Sarah Caldwell
Yo-yo Ma, cellist
Walter Piston (1894-1976), composer, music theorist and professor of Italian-American descent
Roger Sessions (Roger Huntington Sessions, 1896-1985), composer, critic and teacher
Randall Thompson (1899-1984), composer of choral works


----------



## wzg (Jun 17, 2013)

BSO and Nelsons! Also the cute nerds from those unis, which is why I want to be there, too :lol:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If all fails you can always go to:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cheers

:cheers:


----------

